# A Short Guide to Iraq - War and Navy Departments - Washington, D.C. - 1943



## RackMaster (May 27, 2008)

I'm sure some of you have seen this before, maybe even have a copy laying around some where. 

I thought it was an interesting read.

http://digitallibrary.smu.edu/cul/gir/ww2/pdf/w0025.pdf


I checked out the the publications source and they have all sorts of historic government publications from WWII.

*Historic Government Publications from World War II -- SMU*
http://worldwar2.smu.edu/


----------



## car (May 27, 2008)

The Army actually re-circulated this as is while I was over there.


----------

